# Se acuerdan de BRUTE 70 ?



## fdesergio (Dic 17, 2010)

Encontre este articulo de hace varios años, aun tengo la placa  viejito no????


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Yep, viejito! Me parece que fue el antecesor del que derivó el RCA de 70


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2010)

En esa época no habiá  transistores truchos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 18, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en esa época no aviá  transistores truchos ¡¡¡¡



Si en esa epoca comprabas y montabas nada mas, no habia que rezar para que fuean Ok  ji ji ji ji


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2010)

la gloria del pasado ,que epocas aquellas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ asta que aparecieron  los  productos chinos y  se fue todo   al tacho,si me abran empernado  con tr/ ic  truchos 
saludos sergio   y al gran amigazo  ''el gato de rayas  blancas''


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 18, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la gloria del pasado ,que epocas aquellas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ asta que aparecieron  los  productos chinos y  se fue todo   al tacho,si me abran empernado  con tr/ ic  truchos
> saludos sergio   y al gran amigazo  ''el gato de rayas  blancas''



Ese gatico con rayas blancas si parece TRUCHO o bamba como decimos aca       

Pd: es con cariño Black


----------



## crimson (Dic 18, 2010)

Ese amplificador salió en una "Radio Práctica" de la década del "70", si la busco capaz que la encuentro... (o mejor no, voy a estar deschavando mi edad) Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Dentro de poco, voy a abrir un tema, en donde voy a recopilar todos mis nuevos apodos:
Gatito, gato con rayas blancas, gatico, gran gato, black jack, y varios otros 
Saludos a la fema de Sergio y al pequeño lemur provocador pro.

PD: aún conservás ejemplares de Radio Práctica? Yo creo que alguno que otro tengo también.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2010)

falto  raroaficionado y rayoaficionado   amigo    black¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
lo bueno de esa época era que si querías algo te lo tenias que armar vos mismo, las radios venían el kid para montar,ni hablar si querías un transmisor ¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

> falto raroaficionado y rayoaficionado


 Anotado, gracias animal cordado mamífero primate lemúrido  


> ni hablar si querías un transmisor ¡¡¡


 Cierto, muy cierto. Los que habían no estaban al alcance de casi nadie..... tenían precios rayanos en la locura.

PD: mi primer transmisor (obviamente valvular), tenía un gran defecto constructivo: había que usarlo con medio chasis fuera de la mesa, ya que el condensador de sintonía del OFV estaba colgando (literalmente) del chasis jajajaja.


----------



## crimson (Dic 19, 2010)

Acá está el artículo. Estaba abajo de la chata, al lado de la dentadura postiza...  Yo no lo armé, pero acompañé a un amigo, compañero del Industrial a comprar los transistores a Eneka, un negocio muuy antiguo, en Tucumán y 25 de Mayo, donde se vendían los transistores tipo "4000" de la RCA. Lógicamente, esto fue hace muchos años, tantos que los lemures no habían siquiera iniciado su reinado...
Saludos C


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Acá está el artículo. Estaba abajo de la chata, al lado de la dentadura postiza...  Yo no lo armé, pero acompañé a un amigo, compañero del Industrial a comprar los transistores a Eneka, un negocio muuy antiguo, en Tucumán y 25 de Mayo, donde se vendían los transistores tipo "4000" de la RCA. Lógicamente, esto fue hace muchos años, tantos que los lemures no habían siquiera iniciado su reinado...
> Saludos C



si eran Trs en madera FINA.............


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 19, 2010)

Eneka, fui un par de veces (no muchas porque no vivo por la zona), tenían de todo en ese tiempo!
Veo que sos muy cuidadoso con las cosas, a pesar de los años, está impecable esa revista (salvo por las manchitas que seguro fueron de la chata  ).


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> .....Yo no lo armé, pero acompañé a un amigo, compañero del Industrial a comprar los transistores a Eneka, un negocio muuy antiguo, en Tucumán y 25 de Mayo, donde se vendían los transistores tipo "4000" de la RCA. Lógicamente, esto fue hace muchos años, tantos que los lemures no habían siquiera iniciado su reinado...
> Saludos C


Lo mejor que tenía ENEKA eran las mesas con "Chatarra" a la entrada, mientras que esperabas a que te atendieran podías revolver las mesas de saldos (Oro en polvo).

Recuerdo la cara del vendedor cuando le pedí un TRIAC, me miró como si le estuviera pidiendo "Un Marciano", luego le preguntó al francés encargado del local y este le dijo en que estantería se encontraba.
Allí compraba unos transistores RCA 40636 que fueron los padres de los 2N3055

En Uruguay existe una casa de electrónica ENEKA, pero desconozco si es la misma.


----------



## crimson (Dic 19, 2010)

Así es Black Tiger, me encanta la literatura electrónica de esa época, tanto revistas argentinas (en especial Telegráfica Electrónica) como las yanquis de radioafición (73's Magazine, QST).Tiene un material impresionante, muy superior a cualquier revista actual.  Fogo, me acuerdo de la "Mesa de Saldos" era la miel para una mosca. En Enero capaz que paso por Montevideo (mi hermano vive allí) y trataré de investigar ese negocio. Saludos C


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

la "Mesa de Saldos" era la miel para lemur ,me encanta revolver y  mirar ,en temperley ay un negocio  que tiene cajones de saldos,bolsas con resistencias varias,potenciometros viejos,placas armadas y  otras a medio armar etc etc


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2010)

Ya que andamos "Chocheando" agrego otro nombre al de ENEKA.
Paseo inevitable, primero uno (ENEKA) por semiconductores y luego el otro por gabinetes de metal.

¿ Recuerdan la casa *Laino & Gatti* cuando estaba sobre la calle Lavalle al 964 ?
Ahora en Corrientes 1583 C.A.B.A.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Recuerdan la casa *Laino & Gatti* cuando estaba sobre la calle Lavalle al 964 ?
> *Ahora en Corrientes 1583 C.A.B.A.*


Yo no la recuerdo de tanto tiempo atrás por que no estaba en Bs. As., pero cuando trabajé por ahí cerca (Corrientes y Paraná) me hacía una escapada de vez en cuando para ver que tenían...aunque no recuerdo haber comprado nada, pero era una casa con una pinta de vieja!....y me traía muchos recuerdos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo no la recuerdo de tanto tiempo atrás por que no estaba en Bs. As., pero cuando trabajé por ahí cerca (Corrientes y Paraná) me hacía una escapada de vez en cuando para ver que tenían...aunque no recuerdo haber comprado nada, pero era una casa con una pinta de vieja!....y me traía muchos recuerdos...



 ! ! ! ! Como que te perdiste de comprar en esa Casa ¡ ¡ ¡  

Tenían Racks antes que se hubieran inventado, chasis para "valvucosas", gabinetes de todo tipos y colores, las famosas cajitas con visera, una impresionante colección de perillas, zócalos de porcelana, transformadores de poder y salida valvulosos, Bueh.... "El Paraiso"
Yo tengo todavía un gabinete tipo consola con frente en doble inclinación esperando que se me ocurra ponerle algo dentro 

Y si era vieja, con decirte que Cristobal Colon compro allí algunas cosas para reparar la radio de una de las carabelas.

*Edit*
En esta pagina se pueden ver algunos de los modelos de gabinetes que tenían:
http://www.qsl.net/lu7dsu/Equipos.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! ! ! ! Como que te perdiste de comprar en esa Casa ¡ ¡ ¡


  


Fogonazo dijo:


> Tenían Racks antes que se hubieran inventado, chasis para "valvucosas", gabinetes de todo tipos y colores, las famosas cajitas con visera, una impresionante colección de perillas, zócalos de porcelana, transformadores de poder y salida valvulosos, Bueh.... "El Paraiso"
> Yo tengo todavía un gabinete tipo consola con frente en doble inclinación esperando que se me ocurra ponerle algo dentro


Si...algo de eso ví, pero me parecían cosas taaaaann viejas que no se me ocurría alguna aplicación..


----------



## crimson (Dic 19, 2010)

Me hiciste acordar Fogonazo, llegué a comprar en esa casa, hace más de 30 años, era como un almacén de Ramos Generales de un pueblo rural pero de electrónica. Justamente el amigo Marcelino (LU7DSU, el de las fotos de los equipos) me comentó que había pasado por el negocio de la avenida Corrientes y les había comprado algunos variables, capacitores de mica y "trompitos" Philips (los capacitores "trimmer" de esa época). Su Majestad...¿usted habla de Ruly Visión en Temperley o hay alguna otra oculta que me estoy perdiendo? Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2010)

Me acuerdo una oportunidad en que hacían una "Oferta" de chasis parecidos a este, a un precio ridículo, no pude contra el vicio y me traje 6 de 400 * 250 * 100, que, por supuesto, fueron a servir como cajas para guardar mas "Porquerías". 

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

sip esa casa suele  tener cada tanto bolsitas de resistencias y  cosas raras ,rejuntado de cosas ,placas,fichas, etc etc


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me acuerdo una oportunidad en que hacían una "Oferta" de chasis parecidos a este, a un precio ridículo, no pude contra el vicio y me traje 6 de 400 * 250 * 100, que, por supuesto, fueron a servir como cajas para guardar mas "Porquerías".
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 44838​



y yo que pense que era el unico que comprador electronico compulsivo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 19, 2010)

Tengo aún unos 20 o 30 2N3866, otro tanto de 2N4427, unas 3500 válvulas, de las cuales la mitad al menos son NOS, como 10 trafos de TV B/N valvular, y alguna que otra cosa, compullllllll qué?

PD: cosas de otra época, ahora no puedo comprar ni una resistencia de 1/8


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2010)

Bueno yo no tengo tantas viejeras     pero si que tengo Trs, resitsencia y filtros en un momento pense ordenarlos mejor (siempre compro algo que ya tengo) pero la ordenada saldra mas cara que los elementos , recuerdo cuando apenas empezaba y necesitana 1  diodo decia.........1 necesito, 2 por si lo daño, 3 por si me gusta el circuito y lo hago de nuevo, 4 por si daño otro, 5 repuesto etc etc terminaba comprando 12 y al final usaba 1 o maximo 2 y asi con todo, acordadandome de los gabinetes metalicos, un dia en un remate encuentro unos lindos de 20x35x7 y dije aca metere mas de un circuito compre 6 .................eso fue hace como 5 años .aun andan por ahi no he metido ni el primero y me mujer me dice que BASURERO el que tenes   , ya empiezo a creer en un nuevo ser el ELECTROCOMPRADORCOMPULSIVO  
se unen???  chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

gatoooo que suerte yo solo tengo   5 valvulas ¡¡¡¡¡¡y vos 3500 ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡es el paraiso ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 20, 2010)

Distinguido CRIMSOM ¿ podrías escanear y subir todo el artículo de la revista ?. Para los que estamos entraditos en años es un placer ver éstos artículos, e incluso si disponemos de tiempo, montarlos.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

En alguna oportunidad, en día de hacer limpieza de taller tiré todo lo que tenía que ver con válvulas, excepto transformadores que los vendí. 
Igualmente ya no era mucho lo que me quedaba.
También tiré algunas decenas de parlantes, bafles y muchas cosas que ya ni recuerdo.
Otro montón de cosas las fui regalando o donando.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/donacion-concurso-9517/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/primer-concurso-ano-finalizado-13058/

*[Muy Off Topic On]*

Si alguien de una escuela del rubro electrónico anda leyendo por aquí, ! Que se presente ¡, tal vez halla otro día de limpieza en Marzo del 2011
*
[/Muy Off Topic Off]*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2015)

Dentro de mi taller se puede encontrar _*"Casi cualquier cosa"*_, $$$$ 
Incluyendo algunas consideradas extintas.
Una pajarera con un dodo vivo, huevos de dinosaurio, también vivos & etcéteras varios.

Esto es una alhaja, gabinete tipo consola comprado en *Laino & Gatti*, estimativamente año 70/75, muy seguramente pensado para armar una mezcladora 









​


----------



## Scooter (Dic 31, 2015)

Está "nueva" .
Yo tenía fósiles de ese calibre, pero de vez en cuando hago limpieza


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Está "nueva" .
> Yo tenía fósiles de ese calibre, pero de vez en cuando hago limpieza



Yo  soy taaaan valiente 


En la primer imagen se ve una parte de la *FogoPerrita*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 31, 2015)

Y ahora viene la pregunta off-topic...
Viste que oxidada que está tu caja? Pues yo tengo una caja diferente que tiene la misma cantidad de óxido y que pretendo usar para poner un mini-equipo-de-audio-para-MP3, pero el problema es que está oxidada no solo por fuera (zafa cuando la pinte) sino también por dentro.
Estuve leyendo sobre la "fosfatización" que comento dosmetros hace un tiempo, pero por acá nadie sabe que corno es "fosfatizar"    y no se si viene algún producto comercial para hacerlo en casa.
La caja es esta de la foto:



Como verán... la tapa está mas "limpia" fruto de un experimento que no tuvo muy buenos resultados (la lijé y la metí un día en Coca-Cola... que dicen que tiene ácido fosfórico ) pero quedaron zonas medio manchadas (que limpié con un papel de cocina), y se vén zonas donde se está regenerando algo de óxido.

Bueno... todo esto para preguntar si alguien sabe como se fosfatiza para que no se oxide y se pegue la pintura???? El que pueda tirar una soga.. será agradecido!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y ahora viene la pregunta off-topic...
> Viste que oxidada que está tu caja? Pues yo tengo una caja diferente que tiene la misma cantidad de óxido y que pretendo usar para poner un mini-equipo-de-audio-para-MP3, pero el problema es que está oxidada no solo por fuera (zafa cuando la pinte) sino también por dentro.
> Estuve leyendo sobre la "fosfatización" que comento dosmetros hace un tiempo, pero por acá nadie sabe que corno es "fosfatizar"    y no se si viene algún producto comercial para hacerlo en casa.
> La caja es esta de la foto:
> ...



No hace falta experimentar, consigue desoxidante-fosfatizante, un solo producto hace ambas cosas, pintas con eso (Pincel) y a disfrutar de la vida. 
Viene preparado, no es caro y deja las superficies bastante inmunes a nuevos óxidos





Casi todas las marcas de pinturas lo venden


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 31, 2015)

Ahhhhh.... en las pinturerías!!!!!!
Ni idea jajajaja... pensé que era un tratamiento electroquímico o algo así (y a los que consulté por acá tenían menos idea que yo  ).

Muchas gracias, Fogo!!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 31, 2015)

Eso lo usan los chapistas de auto para preparar la superficie antes de aplicar el primer . Teoricamente limpia y deja "mordiente"para lo que viene .. .
Si Mr. Fogo dice que previene futuras oxidaciones no me consta . 
Para quitar oxido no hay como el acido clorhidrico (a)  "muriatico"  , actualmente solo conseguible como "quitasarro" por cuestiones con el Sedronar porque los chicos malos lo usan para fines no muy loables....
Eso si , INMEDIATAMENTE hay que aplicar algun tipo de antioxido o pasivante o convertidor ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 31, 2015)

Gracias Antonio!!!!
Yo fui quien dijo que prevenia el oxido por que eso entendí de algunos sitios web (que parecian razonables) sobre el tema. Tal vez es cualquier fruta...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2015)

La fosfatización es un tratamiento quimico industrial, lo hacen talleres dedicados a pintura, el líquido que mencion fogo se comercializa desde tiempo inmemorial, y es más que adecudado utilizarlo aún en superficies sin óxido ya ayuda  a  la fijación de la pintura(tal como dice AntonioAA) y asi un simple esmalte sintético no se levanta ni aunque quieras lo cual da una mejor terminación a cualquier trabajo


----------



## edh59 (Dic 31, 2015)

Hola a todos:
Efectivamente el producto que recomienda Fogonazo es muy bueno.
Yo utilizo ácido fosfórico,se compra en químicas,viene puro y se diluye al 10% con agua,es más económico,se puede aplicar a pincel,según la cantidad de óxido a quitar pueden aplicarse varias "capas o manos",una vez que se quita el óxido (la chapa queda como nueva)se lava con agua,se seca bien y se pinta.Al aplicar, proteger los ojos con antiparras,no es necesario usar guantes,pero si recomendable.
Si hay mucho óxido usar mas concentrado:al 20% o 30%.
Saludos y felicidades !!!!


----------



## pppppo (Ene 3, 2016)

Lo uso para cualquier superficie ferrosa ya sea pintada o por pintar y me ahorra bastantes dolores de cabeza. Si hay gran cantidad de oxido lo remuevo previamente con espatula o lija y ojo con los pisos de mosaico o granito y esas cosas. Con un litro alacanza pa hacer dulce.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ene 6, 2016)

Tenia rato sin comentar en el foro jeje. Bueno, yo lo que me ha servido hasta ahora, es bicarbonato de sodio y limon, es un trabajo fastidioso, pero barato y me sirve para matar el tiempo cuando no he terminado algun proyecto por falta de materiales. Se pone el bicarbonato y con el limon se va tayando  .

Por cierto hasta ahora vi este tema, y que envidia, desearia que en mi ciudad se encontraran tiendas de gabinetes y demas, pero pues como ahora todo es made in china, hay que ingeniarselas uno mismo. Estoy por montar una etapa de potencia que saque de un minicomponente viejo que compre en mercado libre muy barato (el precio fue lo que hubiera pagado solamente por el disipador o el transformador si me hubiera puesto a armarlo yo  ). Pienso usar madera y los laterales de un viejo gabinete de PC para el frente y la parte trasera.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 6, 2016)

pppppo dijo:


> Lo uso para cualquier superficie ferrosa ya sea pintada o por pintar y me ahorra bastantes dolores de cabeza. Si hay gran cantidad de oxido lo remuevo previamente con espatula o lija y ojo con los pisos de mosaico o granito y esas cosas. Con un litro alacanza pa hacer dulce.


  Haces tu propia coca cola.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2016)

zopilote dijo:


> Haces tu propia coca cola.


O "Pepsi-Cola" , jajjajjajajajajajajajajajajja
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

